# [SOLVED] Can't boot from CD/DVD - BIOS



## myrtlizer (Apr 26, 2012)

Hello,

I'm trying to boot from a .iso image. I have tested this on my other desktop computer and I am able to boot perfectly fine from this DVD. I have changed the BIOS to boot from CD/DVD first, SAVED the settings, and then it just boots right back up into windows. My optical drive is working completely normal, and I am positive this is a .iso file (like I said, it boots on my other PC).

I have an Alienware X51 (Please see .jpg attachment for Speccy stats) - When I press F2 this brings me into the BIOS. F12 does not have any options for CD/DVD boot either. In the BIOS settings, do not have any options for 'Quick Boot' or 'Fast Boot'. Like I said, my CD/DVD drive is working completely normal. Could this be a BIOS update that's needed? This is driving me insane!

Thanks a ton,

myrtlizer


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Can't boot from CD/DVD - BIOS*

Will the PC boot from any other bootable discs?
Do you have more than on optical drive in the PC?
If so, are you certain you selected the right one as the First Boot Device?
I seriously doubt a Bios update would resolve your problem.


----------



## myrtlizer (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Can't boot from CD/DVD - BIOS*

Thanks for the response.

No, the PC will not boot from any other bootable discs. I have some other bootable discs that I know are completely fine (runs fine on my other PC).

I only have one optical drive.

I cannot say that I'm 1000% positive that I selected the completely right one. Below I will write down what I have selected as primary.

When editing BIOS using F2:
1st CD/DVD
2nd USB CD/DVD

After saving the settings and then restarting, I do not see the prompt to "Press any key to boot from CD..."

So I then hit F2 to enter the boot devices:

Here's what is listed and I cannot change...

1. Windows Boot Manager
2. Enter Setup
3. Enter EPSA

Thanks,
myrtlizer


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Can't boot from CD/DVD - BIOS*

If the PC will not boot from any known good bootable discs, the optical drive would be suspect.


----------



## myrtlizer (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Can't boot from CD/DVD - BIOS*

Okay, that makes sense. However, why would it work for writing DVD's, and also playing DVD's and CD's?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Can't boot from CD/DVD - BIOS*

Will the drive play/write CD/DVD's now?
Can you borrow a known good optical drive to try?


----------



## myrtlizer (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Can't boot from CD/DVD - BIOS*

Hello Tyree,

Yes, the drive does play and write CD/DVD's. Oddly enough, after messing around with the BIOS settings more, In order for me to boot from a CD/DVD, I need to DISABLE all others in the boot order, leaving only CD/DVD as number 1.

This does work, however, each time I need to go back in and do a default settings reset on the order in order to get into Windows.

Also, the main reason I was trying to do this is because I wanted to dual boot with Linux. Unfortunately, the NVIDIA drivers are really finicky with Linux, therefore it will not work.

Do you have any knowledge of why I would need to DISABLE all other boot options?

Thanks for your time,

myrtlizer


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Can't boot from CD/DVD - BIOS*

I haven't a clue why that would be necessary but we are dealing with a Dell.


----------



## myrtlizer (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Can't boot from CD/DVD - BIOS*

Alright, well.. thanks for your help. You can mark this thread as solved.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Can't boot from CD/DVD - BIOS*

Will do and you're welcome.


----------

